# Lion escaped from Private Keeper!



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, in Bristol, a Lioness has escaped from a private breeder and was spotted twice in a trade center car-park, the keeper is in somewhere quite rural, and i live like 2miles at most from where it was spotted, a police helicopter has even been looking for it. It's on BBC news site. It's quite scary, there isnt as many dog walkers about for some reason:whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

HAAHAA NO WAY  ask him if you find it can you keep it


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

seriously...? care to post a link of the site?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll try and find it. but the people were official 'doctors' who wouldnt be lieing i suppose. There is a real tension around!.


----------



## amylovesreptiles (Apr 22, 2009)

oh my god :gasp: ! 
Cool  ! 
Let us know what happens :2thumb: x


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

BBC NEWS | England | Bristol | Police helicopter hunts for lion

!

N


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

BBC NEWS | England | Bristol | Police helicopter hunts for lion


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

EEEK! Keep all your pets indoors if you can! Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

BBC NEWS | England | Bristol | Police helicopter hunts for lion


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

tis scary!. Thats the update anyway, hasnt been any on that site though


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I feel sorry for the lion.

Someone's pet and it's quite likely it'll just be killed.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

it has to be said, a lion is never going to be someones "pet"

part of someones collection yes, and no reason why the keeper/owner would not have a good bond with it.. but its never really going to be a "pet"

N


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

True - but you know what I mean all the same. An animal that's habituated to human contact and probably doesn't understand WHY people are frightened of her.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

we were speaking to the guys at the CFZ, Cryptozoology Online: Centre for Fortean Zoology (CFZ) - the world's best cryptozoology organisation - main page

they don't think its a lion it has to be said.. their opinion is its more likely to be a jungle cat of some type (ie savanah or something similar)

there is a bit of a lack of known private lion keepers in that area.. tho lets face it, the UK has more DWA animal keepers than there are DWAL holders.. so not impossible..:bash:

N


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

the area has a very few houses and large gardens, i wouldnt be suprised if its been an escapee for ages with the woodland and amount of livestock. But people i personally know have seen 'something'.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

there are lots of sightings up and down the uk yes

Big cat monitors. The UK website dedicated to big cat sightings.

is another site looking at them

my ex and his fishing mates have seen stuff round the ringwood lakes area in hampshire, here in lincolnshire we have whats said to be a puma living locally..

all good fun 

N


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I've never seen anything in the way of big cats  Come Nerys, let us hunt!


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

bless'ed by the moon.. shall we hunt..

N


(adds info, for those thinking.. "eh??")

*Artemis (Gr.) / Diana (L)* Goddess of the hunt and the moon/ Godin van de jacht en de maan.

One of the 12 Olympic gods, she was the Goddess of the hunt and of the moon. She was the daughter of Zeus and Leto and twin sister of the God Apollo. She protected the hunters and the innocent. She is the well known virgin huntress of the Greek, the personification of chastity (NL: kuisheid). She is the earth goddess, with the task to protect the game, not it's destruction. Later she would stand for the lunar goddess LUNA (Selene), who was not so pure. Her attribute with respect to the latter is the moon sickle, which she wears on her forehead (see picture above). She is often depicted with her dogs chasing an animal together and with her bow and arrows (see picture above)


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:gasp: we'll be topless???????


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

just you mind where you point your pointy things lassie eh!

N


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

But what happens if you get cornerd by said lion in Tesco?:hmm:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> But what happens if you get cornerd by said lion in Tesco?:hmm:


move slowly away from the meat isle and stick to the veg area


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

What if its a vedgie Lion?:hmm:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Nerys said:


> just you mind where you point your pointy things lassie eh!
> 
> N


 soooooorryy *puts them away*


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

head for the toy isle and grab one of these.. after all, cats no likey water!











only £3.91..bargain!

(http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.205-0127.aspx)
N


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> What if its a vedgie Lion?:hmm:


then you shouldn't be scared, unless your made out of carrot?

are you made out of carrot or broccoli?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Both actually... My hair is broccoli see, and carrot body.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

_jake_ said:


> What if its a vedgie Lion?:hmm:












*grins*

N


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> Both actually... My hair is broccoli see, and carrot body.


your ****ed then : victory:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Aye, pleased to know.


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

RasperAndy said:


> your ****ed then : victory:












:lol2:Ive been wanting to use that all day!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2:Ive been wanting to use that all day!


glad i made that wish come true :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

And for good reason!... I bet the 'lion' was a chiuhaha in drag:hmm:


----------

